# Did DirecTV release a new iPhone version of Nomad then yank it?



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Last night I downloaded what I thought was an upated version (1.0.1?) of Nomad and now this more the App Store wanted me to download the 1.0 version.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not completely clear on this. It would seem there was a new version that was pulled. I have made inquiries, but it's still 6:45am in El Segundo.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

There was an update that I downloaded on my iPad last night, but it was buggy. Wouldn't log in after the update, just sat there with the progress indicator spinning away. I had to delete the app and reinstall. Then I had to reauthorize my iPad.


----------



## mcnallc1 (Mar 11, 2009)

say-what said:


> There was an update that I downloaded on my iPad last night, but it was buggy. Wouldn't log in after the update, just sat there with the progress indicator spinning away. I had to delete the app and reinstall. Then I had to reauthorize my iPad.


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My guess is there is an update in the works, but the numbering system got fouled up, and the iTunes store put out notices that weren't correct.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

There was an update of some sort. My iPad went from 1.0.0 to 1.0.1 The app store listed it as 1.8.1 for the brief period it was up. I have not had any problems yet with 1.0.1, but aparently some people did. Not sure if that is what caused to to get pulled or what.



RobertSeattle said:


> ....and now this more the App Store wanted me to download the 1.0 version.


I am not getting any notices to 'update' back to the 1.0.0 . Both my iPad and iTunes say no updates available.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

poppo said:


> There was an update of some sort. My iPad went from 1.0.0 to 1.0.1 The app store listed it as 1.8.1 for the brief period it was up. I have not had any problems yet with 1.0.1


No problems here, either.


> I am not getting any notices to 'update' back to the 1.0.0 . Both my iPad and iTunes say no updates available.


I'm not getting a proactive notice to update, but if I go to the App Store on my iPad, it does show an update is available. Since it's 1.0, I'm not taking it.

Difference could be the app store "cloud" propagates differently across the country, so we don't all see the same things at the same time.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

My iPhone showed 1.8 available as an update just before lunch. I updated and had the same problem with it not starting up. I deleted and reinstalled, but can't use until I get home to reauthenticate.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

FWIW, I just updated my iPhone and iPad to 1.0.1- whereas an hour ago, I couldn't. Also, the version numbers as shown in the store and in the app folder (directory) are not always consistent. Best to check in Info in the app on the specific device.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Best to check in Info in the app on the specific device.


That is where I checked mine. Shows 1.0.1 on iPad (that I updated last night) and 1.0.0 on Touch (that I did not update).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm running 1.0.1 on my iPhone today and it's working great.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I still am curious as to what version number showed up (on the unit) of those that were having problems. I wonder if 1.0.1 is actually exactly the same as 1.0.0 but was put up so that those that showed pending updates would still actually download something when they went to update their apps.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

We have two iPad with Nomad on it. I downloaded 1.0.1 (?) to both and on one I got the way too long hourglass and then a verification failure, and on the 2nd it worked fine so go figure.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone figured out what was fixed with 1.0.1? The low volume issue for example?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I have not noticed anything different. The volume issue might need to be done via a nomad update since that is what is doing the transcoding.

<edit> see my notes in the namad thread at the top about the re-release of 1.0.1. There are some difference in the code this time around.


----------

